# Draw Length?



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you measure for draw length? I'm still after my first bow and can't find anyone that knows how to measure me.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

it would be best to make a drive into town and see a good archery shop. this way they can let you try out several different bows while you are there.


this will get you close:
spread your arms out, almost shoulder height (arm span), and have someone measure from the tips of your middle finger - then divide by 2.5


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

This might be of some help.....

http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> This might be of some help.....
> 
> http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm


That is the best way I know. But, it is not exact. It's kinda like bore sighting a gun, it will get you "on the paper." You are still going to have to determine the actual length by drawing some bows. And some of them will vary from bow to bow.

Good luck!!! Let us know if there is anything else we can do to help you get started.


----------

